# What's your Chi's worst habbit?



## Zoodos (May 29, 2006)

Hey gang,

Just thought I'd start this thread for a bit of fun. What's your chi's worst habbit?

I would say Star's would be killing you with kindness and love but that is not a bad thing. Anyway interesting to hear what you think


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

My chis worst habits is licking and barking.They also bite sometimes. 
They want to be petted all the time.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Licking and chasing cats!!


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

#1: carrying his poo out of his pen and eating it on a floor cushion or something. 
(He hasn't grown out of this disgusting habit and I am getting worried. I've tried all kinds of produts, etc. Nothing works. The only saving grace is that he doesn't do it every time, and when he does, he more or less licks and plays with it rather than eating the whole "batch". 

#2: Being lazy and not using his pee pads all the time. Need I say more....

If only it weren't for the "elimination" problems, he'd be the perfect pet. Other than that, I'm really lucky to have such a great little adorable dog, who otherwise is really healthy, pretty well behaved, and just a great tiny bundle of joy.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Being so cute! He has quite a long list of regular bad habits, growling, snapping, destroying, the list goes on. The cuteness factor gets him out of a LOT of trouble.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's worst habit is her happy pees ^_^ Probably the worst because there's not really anything I can do about it other than clean them up =/


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Milo's worst habit is eating absolutely EVERYTHING!
If theres a big ball of hair on the floor,he'll attempt to eat it.
Cardboard,paper,cotton,hair..he eats it all


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie's worst habit is attacking Rainbow all the time. Teenie's is marking his territory. Rainbow's is excessive barking, since she found out she can bark, she hasn't stopped. She barks at the wind, cars going down the road, people who visit, a stray cat and just about anything.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Buster worst habit is eating his poop. :x

Mr. Peepers worst habits are being a poop walker and chasing cats. :x

And Lucky's worst habit is barking. He doesn't bark at people at all, he barks at really strange things. :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie's worst habit would definately be humping her toys! Especially when she feels that she must drag them out when we have company and hump away in full view!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmmmm.... Let me see.... Licking is definately a biggie! Milo is a lick addict! He would sit and lick you for hours if you would let him... Our next problem would be chasing and harrassing the indoor cat. 

Nine


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmmm....well to be honest, Scruffy has very few bad habits, he is really a fab little dog but If i am to pick faults I would say that he is not very good on the lead (but that's my fault for not being consistent - since he has bad legs now he must remain as a house dog anyway) and not always coming when called.

I am very lucky, he is a treasure


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's worst habit is eating his poop- yuck!
And when he's a terror when I try to trim his nails!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Gosh!! There's a few!!!
-nostril flossing(his favorite thing to do, eeww)
-molesting the cats (all three) 
-needing to be the center of attention ALL the time!
-peeing on the dirty laundry
-begging
-escaping from the yard if you take your eyes off him for two seconds
-needing to sleep between me and my hubby EVERY night
-sleeping on my head when he gets to hot under the covers 
There's more but all the same stuff that your chi's probally do!!! Despite all this, I love the little stinker more than life itself!!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

ooh one more, and probally the grossest(is tha a word?) EATING SNOTTY TISSUES!!!! EEEWWWW!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

^^
Ooo that's true, I almost forgot about Carl's tissue/paper towel obsession...he always steals kleenex from my mom's pockets, or breaks into a cabinet and finds a loose paper towel...I wouldn't care if he just shred them, but he EATS them!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella has none :lol: Really she's a very good dog :angel10: 

Poco lifting his leg hmmm  And he growls at me if i try to get him to do something he doesn't want to  Yes I suck as a pack leader 

Mia Hmm draggin her beds all over the house dragging my chi rug all over the house, draggin her water bowl all over the house , draggin shoes all over the house including ones your wearing  Sounds like all she does all day is drag things around doesn't it :lol:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker.. licking.. he's obsessed.
Jasper.... he's a little thief and if you catch him he takes off with the goods, everything is a game to him.. (as it appears, I'm having a hard time with the leave it/drop it command).


----------



## stacieyoung (Feb 3, 2006)

Well Kye has a long list!!
-Humping his toys, and then licking it!!!
-Eating absolutely everything and anything that he finds!
-Wiping his bum on the rug
-Lying down and pulling himself accross the floor (possibly wiping his willy at the same time!!) with a funny grin on his face! (classic)
- stealing anything
-growling when you try and take it off him
-ripping up tissues (i have no idea where he finds them all from!)

Im sure there are many more, but i cant think of any at the moment!!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

haha great thread its funny reading all the crazy things...
- mylos bad habits are chasing the neighbours cat.
- Begging whenever food is bout and winging at you for not giving him any.
- umm oooo eating horse and cow poop when i take him4 his walks in forest.
- never eating his breakfast and then when i put dried dinner down he wil refuse 2 eat it until it has some kind of meat & gravy on it (this has to be his worst habit ever)
edited to add... he also steals my socks and knickers n trys to eat them *tut tut*


----------



## BabyDi (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone! Im a newbie, i posted a hello in the newbie section. But any ways. I thought my chis were the only ones who did all these bad things! lol Dior and Tiger also, eat their poop!! ew its the most disgusting habit! They also try to chew up my underwear, tear up any tissues they can get their lil paws on, stick their lil tongues up your nose and in your ears(although i must admit it makes me laugh every time!) and Dior is a poop walker. She can never make it all on the puppy pad lol. They are sooo lucky their so cute!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I think mine would be the poop eating, I have tried everything too and nothing works.


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

Rissa's worst habit would be barking at strangers and NOT stopping and jumping up on you when she's excited.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

Well Precious is a pretty good girl I guess after reading all these posts lol. One bad habit she used to do constantly was exploring the bathroom trash can and tearing everything up and leaving it all over the floor. She stopped doing that when I put a different waste can in there. The other thing she used to love to do when she was still a baby was going "treasure" hunting in the cat box ickkkk. Then she would try to give ya kisses. Needless to say the cat box is now up outta her reach lol.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey has a hidey hole where she takes everything she can carry...from shoes, to tissues, to nuts and bolts. if it is missing the hidey hole is the first place to look


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Eating his own poop is one thing and thankfully we haven't had to deal with that issue; HOWEVER, when we visit my parents who have a big beautiful indoor siamese cat, JoJo can not resist getting into her litter box!! He removes her business from the box, as well as, causes a *huge* mess with the litter all over the floor! It drives me crazy!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Fuego has so many! He is so lucky that I love him to bits! I think the one that drives me most crazy is his potty habits. I will take him out to roam for 3 hours. He will come in the house, look at me with his sweet eyes and pee right on my carpet. I get so frustrated!

He also like to pirate my kid's toys away from them and hid them in his bed.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

All three of mine like to shred tissues, they will steal them right out of your hands. Rio and Reko like the litter boxes every chanxe they get. They also bark at nothing shadows, wind just about anything. They love to lick ears not so much the nose. Rio will get you right as you open your mouth. My little Raivn does not have any bad habits other than the tissues.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, Yoshi does the tissue shredding thing too >_< I forgot about that one, but it's really annoying. One night I came home from work and my entire bedroom floor had tiiiiiny flakes of tissue completely covering it, grrrr.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

See I wouldn't mind the tissue SHREDDING as much as I mind Carl EATING the tissues!! Because that's bad for him!! He'll swallow a tissue in a second while I'm trying to convince him to drop it...


----------



## Tito's Mommy (Apr 21, 2006)

Now-a-days for Tito... he will get into stuff and tear up paper... but that seems to be rare thank goodness. Other than that... he's turned out to be great! My boxer is a whole other story... LOL!


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Peenutts bad habits: 
1) hiding her food, she covers it with toys, you pick up her piggy and food is under it, pick up her blanket - food. 

2) the sneak up from behind you and jump into the back of your knees.

I have to say I don't have any more wax in my ears, peenutt goes into the right ear and her tongue makes it all the way to the left lol

Therese


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Ike's worst habit if we have to leave him home alone for any amount of time he chews up paper. Any paper he can find and if he can't find any mail on the coffee table to chew up he chews up his potty paper. 
One day he chewed up part of a cardboard box to a fan we had just bought and left downstairs. :angel9: 

He also loves to tear up tissues and paper towels.

He used to go "treasure hunting" in the cat box but we put it up out of his reach. 
One night I woke up to find him in my bed with a cat turd -GROSS! :disgust: :angry4: :angry3: 


Good thing I love him so much!:love10:


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

The other thing fuego does in bed is curl up right in the most inconvienent place. When I try to move him, he gives me the stink eye. Little turd!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

sami's is begging for human food and barking at little noises when I'm studying!


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi

I must have the naughtiest chihuahua on earth - custard does all these things
* eats his pooh
* and anyone elses (dogs)
* wees on washing
* chews tissue
* chews kids toys
* steals things and hides them
* sleeps between me and hubby all the time
* growls at visitors 
* steals underwear
* eats pens if he can get them
* ate a hole in my hallway carpet
* wee wee'd on my other chihuahua and my daughter 
* eats cat food 
* wees on the carpet whilst looking at you

but we love him so much he is totally forgiven.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Bad habits...let see

They both like to try to eat anything they find- platic ties, paper etc. And they both like to steal used bras and panties and run all around the house with them.

Amber likes to bark whenever an unknown man talks or makes what she thinks is a weird sound (totally fine if women do!). Its like shes going "shut up! shut up!"
She really is a pretty good girl but she sometimes does eat her poop which is really discusting. Then its like all crumbled and mashed into the floor and a real pain to clean up too!

Tyke loves to lick like crazy up your nose which he learned from Keera no doubt. He has the worst habit of all in my opinion. He likes to "pleasure himself". And it is seriously like some horrible doggy porno. This is not just licking and cleaning himself, more like deep throat. I am so mortified and always worried he will do it in public. I have tried putting bitter spray on his peepee and telling him no etc. Nothing seems to work!


----------



## SoFlachic (Mar 28, 2006)

Sushi eats my underwear, and tears paper/tissues to shreds. Rocky likes to take a nice long walk outside and promptly come inside and poop on the rug... Its almost like he holds it until he gets back into the house... But I love them, so all is forgiven


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Biting and barking


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

Lucky whines, i mean..we'll crate him, be in another room for gosh..over an hour & he is STILL crying...& it's not a normal crying its this squeaky baby sound..it's so funny/sad.

LaLa thinks everything is a game, which is a problem when i try to grab her..she runs off with her tail wagging.


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Bella-She pees when she's excited. She runs to one of her pads and sits when she's caught peeing on the floor.

Yoshi-Terrorizes the neighbors' big dogs. 

Both run in the opposite direction when called.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Coco's worst habit is probably stealing the loo roll and ripping it up into tiny pieces, you come home and see it all over the place. She also does it with other bits of paper - but i dunno the loo roll is most annoying because she runs wagging her tall and bum - she knows shes being cheeky with that one!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Oh i also forgot, i dont know how i possibly could have - but OMG she does the worst farts and she does it all the time! lol!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twigs bad habbits

Hiding all her treats under our bed, Chasing our cat, Eating her poop (yuk!)


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

Ginger's Bad habit is pooping in the closet

Peanuts are hiding food, Treats, Toys, and bones in my bed
Stealing ginger's treats
pooping in the closet
humping my bf's mom's shih-tzu
and shredding paper.
They're both too cute and always forgiven.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro's worst habits:
1. Eating his own poo (gaggifying!!!)
2. Grabbing the dirty puppy pad from me when I try to throw it away
3. Stealing Max's chew bones...fave toy...or whatever is his just to tick him off!
4. Barking his head off at the neighbors
5. Biting me when he absolutely doesn't want to be moved
6. Going totally insane when you try to cut his toenails...I dont even try to now! But he is so lovable and cute, I totally forgive him!

Max's worst habits: He's a pretty good dog...not much he does bad now...but as a puppy many years ago he used to shred kleenex and toilet paper and get into my daughters cats' litter box. Now that she and her cat have their own apartment, that is no longer a problem!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Shredding paper towels
Incessant barking at strangers and the most irritating,
nipping at my feet as I walk.

I think more exercise would break the nipping habit tho, I just need to get my lazy behind in gear and get it done! LOL


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Barking at shadows of themselves in the yard, and getting into my little garbage containers.


----------

